# 18-Foot Anaconda Captured Alive



## News Bot (Sep 20, 2011)

The snake wranglers made sure the anaconda couldn't escape with its mouth taped, which would have been a death sentence for an animal with no appendages.

*Published On:* 20-Sep-11 08:32 AM
*Source:* Discovery News
*Author:* Tim Wall

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Bel03 (Sep 21, 2011)

Wow, thats an awesome size! But im a little confused at the comment about it trying to 'scratch' them? :? I didnt see any claws! :lol:


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 21, 2011)

So, where are the pictures of the 18 footer?


----------



## edstar (Sep 21, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> So, where are the pictures of the 18 footer?



+1


----------



## Scleropages (Sep 21, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> So, where are the pictures of the 18 footer?



I would guess the bottom photo maybe? The top pic looks like a small one.


----------



## Heelssss (Sep 21, 2011)

What an amazing experience to be able to see such a beautiful animal in the wild. DID they really need to stress the animal by having actual physical contact with it (im sure an estimate of size etc would of been perfectly accepable ) or did they tag it or something? Not a creature i'd wanna mess with.


----------



## rum.pig (Sep 21, 2011)

Try this
Briton catches 18ft anaconda in South America - Yahoo!


----------



## Scleropages (Sep 21, 2011)

Shame they caught it , they should just fence a huge area off so no one can remove anything else, and just leave the whole place alone.


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 21, 2011)

fangs01 said:


> What an amazing experience to be able to see such a beautiful animal in the wild. DID they really need to stress the animal by having actual physical contact with it (im sure an estimate of size etc would of been perfectly accepable ) or did they tag it or something? Not a creature i'd wanna mess with.



No I am afraid an estimate wouldn't be acceptable. Being biologists, they probably took all morphometrics and weight and released the snake (I hope). Snakes don't stress like mammals do, an hour after the experience, the snake wouldn't know what happened.


----------



## Heelssss (Sep 21, 2011)

Yeah hopefully they did release him  but great thread guys


----------



## veenarm (Sep 21, 2011)

They said in the story that they just weighed, measured then released it (after unwrapping his mouth).
The pictures are of snakes in captivity so I don't think either of the two photos are of the 18footer..


----------

